# Rate my forks. Forkmaker from Ukraine



## Yadder (Sep 18, 2016)

Hello! My name is Sergey. I'm from Kharkiv\ Ukraine. I make rigid forks from steel. Simly steel cause i cant to by CroMo steel. In Ukraine have problem with that.
Anyway i want to read read your opinion on my forks. All my equipment is homemade. from the toolbox only a grinder and a MIG welding machine))


----------



## Crayefish (Apr 4, 2021)

Looks great mate. Really cool to see someone make bike parts with whatever you can get hold of. Nice work and good luck against the Ruskies!


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for posting your creations, Sergey. The designs look well thought out and useful. The 29" fork looks very sleek – what is the tire size limit for it?

Your output is impressive, regardless of resources. I can say the same about your military making Putin look like the fool he is. Slava Ukraine; stay safe.


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

Great job Sergey! I’m digging that Mongoose

Are you doing any thru axle stuff?
Keep the pics coming

We’re all pulling for Ukraine here in the US. Hang in there


----------



## parkmeister (Feb 2, 2004)

Cool forks! Also, wishing you, your friends, family, and countrymen the best during these unimaginably difficult times. One day you will be building some awesome frames and forks with chromoly steel!


----------



## baitdragger (Feb 6, 2007)

Nice. And yes be safe!

honest question. No metric system?


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

Pretty damned impressive based on your list of tools you said you used and having fabricated your own equipment.


----------



## Tjomball (Jul 6, 2021)

Pretty sweet forks man. 
I hope you eventually get hold of some Cro-Mo tubing.


Also stay safe my man.


----------



## Yadder (Sep 18, 2016)

Guys! I am very touched by your responses. real to tears. I could not access the site because there was no light and there was no internet. Fascist Putin is bombing our power plants. but we do not lose heart and keep working. Ukraine is very grateful for the support from the USA!! I will post new works soon. Thank you all for your replies. Hugs you all! you are best  
my instagram Yadder75.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Cheers Yadder!
Keep moving forward!


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Yadder said:


> Guys! I am very touched by your responses. real to tears. I could not access the site because there was no light and there was no internet. Fascist Putin is bombing our power plants. but we do not lose heart and keep working. Ukraine is very grateful for the support from the USA!! I will post new works soon. Thank you all for your replies. Hugs you all! you are best
> my instagram Yadder75.


Power to you and your fellow Ukranians, Yadder!

Thanks for posting up more fork work when you can. Take care of yourself and your people. We're with you all. Slava Ukraine!


----------



## Yadder (Sep 18, 2016)

New fork today. I can to make her before cut electricity 🤣. This fork cost about $50. Weight 1500gramm.


----------



## Yadder (Sep 18, 2016)

This is my workshop ☺


----------

